# [RISOLTO] problema revdep-rebuild librerie e binari

## doctor_evilz

Ragazzi ho dei problemi con 2 librerie (libGL.so.1 e libstdc++.so.5) e con 2 binari (firefox-bin e mplayer-bin).

Ho i seguenti errori

evilzpc ~ # firefox-bin

No running windows found

/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (127)

evilzpc ~ # mplayer-bin

/opt/mplayer-bin/bin/mplayer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

quindi procedo con un revdep-rebuild

evilzpc ~ # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib32/libtiffxx.so.3.7.3 (requires  libstdc++.so.5)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.5.5-r3

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.5.5-r3 to /

... viene emerso

>>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.5.5-r3 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

evilzpc ~ #

però non risolvo un bel niente perché rifacendo un revdep-rebuild mi da lo stesso errore e non funzionano i due programmi.

Come posso risolvere?Last edited by doctor_evilz on Tue Feb 06, 2007 6:49 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## GiRa

Non puoi, devi usare i componenti non -bin.

Per MPlayer vale veramente la pena farlo, per firefox non saprei.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## doctor_evilz

bah ragazzi ho optato x il sorgente e via, senza troppi problemi   :Very Happy: 

grazie a tutti

----------

## GiRa

Se vuoi avere flash e compagnia su firefox installa anche net-www/nspluginwrapper.

----------

## doctor_evilz

sisi questo lo sapevo grazie anche se durante la compilazione mi da il solito problemino... però funziona  :Smile: 

 * Auto installing 32bit plugins...

*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

----------

## Scen

Per me quell'errore era dovuto alla mancanza del pacchetto app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat (presumo tu sia su un sistema x86_64)

----------

## doctor_evilz

io già ce l'avevo installato ma nada... vabbè pazienza usero pacchetti non binari non mi cambia la vita  :Smile: 

----------

## Deus Ex

A me è successa una cosa simile, con edonkey (che è un binario 32bit) che lamentava l'assenza di libstdc++.so.5, allora ho notato che la libreria a 32bit era presente in /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/ (sono su amd64) ma mancava il link ad essa in /usr/lib32/ (che è la directory dove edonkey si aspettava fosse). Ho creato un symlink allora alla libreria in /emul/linux, e tutto ha ripreso a funzionare.

P.s.: anche skype non partiva, prima della creazione del link

----------

## doctor_evilz

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> A me è successa una cosa simile, con edonkey (che è un binario 32bit) che lamentava l'assenza di libstdc++.so.5, allora ho notato che la libreria a 32bit era presente in /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/ (sono su amd64) ma mancava il link ad essa in /usr/lib32/ (che è la directory dove edonkey si aspettava fosse). Ho creato un symlink allora alla libreria in /emul/linux, e tutto ha ripreso a funzionare.
> 
> P.s.: anche skype non partiva, prima della creazione del link

 

il problema è che nella cartella emulazione non c'è   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## doctor_evilz

Ragazzi ho risolto con l'invio del file da parte di Deus Ex   :Very Happy: 

grazie Deusssss

Ecco il file, lo rendo disponibile per chi ha il mio stesso problema

http://www.megaupload.com/it/?d=DE746OT9

----------

## Deus Ex

No prob   :Razz: 

----------

## doctor_evilz

Sto diventando pazzo,

ho un'altro problema dopo un'aggiornamento ragazzi. E' sempre x delle librerie, ho provato ad emergere graphviz dopo un fallito revdep-rebuild ma niente

ecco il tutto:

evilzpc ~ # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgraph.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libcdt.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libpathplan.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvgd.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/python/libgv_python.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/python/libgv_python.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgraph.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/python/libgv_python.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libcdt.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/python/libgv_python.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libpathplan.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/python/libgv_python.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvgd.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/ruby/libgv_ruby.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/ruby/libgv_ruby.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgraph.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/ruby/libgv_ruby.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libcdt.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/ruby/libgv_ruby.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libpathplan.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/ruby/libgv_ruby.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvgd.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/tcl/libgv_tcl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/tcl/libgv_tcl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgraph.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/tcl/libgv_tcl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libcdt.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/tcl/libgv_tcl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libpathplan.la)

  broken /usr/lib/graphviz/tcl/libgv_tcl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvgd.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvc.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgraph.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libcdt.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libpathplan.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvgd.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/python/libgv_python.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvc.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/python/libgv_python.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgraph.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/python/libgv_python.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libcdt.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/python/libgv_python.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libpathplan.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/python/libgv_python.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvgd.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/ruby/libgv_ruby.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvc.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/ruby/libgv_ruby.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgraph.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/ruby/libgv_ruby.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libcdt.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/ruby/libgv_ruby.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libpathplan.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/ruby/libgv_ruby.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvgd.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/tcl/libgv_tcl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvc.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/tcl/libgv_tcl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgraph.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/tcl/libgv_tcl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libcdt.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/tcl/libgv_tcl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libpathplan.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/graphviz/tcl/libgv_tcl.la (requires /usr/lib64/graphviz/libgvgd.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

E non mi risolve il problema... ecco l'altro:

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking graphviz-2.8.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/work

inizia ad emergere...

../../lib/common/.libs/libcommon.a(utils.o) :Sad: .data.rel.local+0x0): multiple definition of `entities'

../../lib/common/.libs/libcommon.a(htmllex.o) :Sad: .data.rel.local+0x0): first defined here

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libgvc_builtins.la] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/gvrender.o .libs/gvlayout.o .libs/gvtextlayout.o .libs/gvdevice.o .libs/gvcontext.o .libs/gvjobs.o .lib$

../../lib/common/.libs/libcommon.a(utils.o) :Sad: .data.rel.local+0x0): multiple definition of `entities'

../../lib/common/.libs/libcommon.a(htmllex.o) :Sad: .data.rel.local+0x0): first defined here

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libgvc.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/work/graphviz-2.8/lib/gvc'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/work/graphviz-2.8/lib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/work/graphviz-2.8'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1613:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 970:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3475:   Called src_compile

  graphviz-2.8-r2.ebuild, line 82:   Called die

!!! Compile Failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/temp/build.log'.

e muore qui...  sto diventando pazzzoooooo

----------

## djinnZ

se non erro i .la in alcuni ebuild vengono rimossi "alla buona" (e non ho ancora capito perchè).

L'errore credo sempre che proviene da libtool prova a riemergerlo in ogni caso e verificare la versione, 1.4 e 1.5 non sono del tutto compatibili se non ricordo male, ma ci vorrebbe qualcuno puù esperto di me.

----------

## Onip

 *doctor_evilz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
> 
> 

 

Magari non hai bisogno di ricompilare niente.

prova a vedere con

```
# equery b /usr/lib/graphviz/perl/libgv_perl.la (e anche per gli altri)
```

Se i file che lamentano delle mancanze appartengono a qualche pacchetto installato. Potrebbero anche essere i rimasugli di qualcosa che avevi e che hai rimosso. Se non appartengono a nessun pacchetti puoi ragionevolmente rimuoverli, in genere.

Byez

----------

## doctor_evilz

sai qual'è il problema, è che quelle librerie, sono le librerie di graphviz e non riesco a installarlo guarda sopra   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

mah.... hai cercato già su bugzilla?

Prova anche a postare qualche riga in più riguardante l'emersione.

----------

## doctor_evilz

non trovo nada   :Crying or Very sad:   che strazio ste cose mi urtano proprio grrr   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## doctor_evilz

ragazzi ho risolto cancellando le librerie di graphviz, è proprio quel programma che ha un bug con quella versione http://www.graphviz.org/bugs/b893.html

Grazie

----------

